# Eclipse vs. JavaMail vs. Ubuntu vs. Windows



## Stupidflanders (5. Jan 2012)

(Ich hoffe, der Thread liegt hier richtig)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem beim Java-Programmieren mit Ubuntu bzw. Windows 7. Als Programmierumgebung nutze ich Eclipse (Ubuntu 3.5.2, W7 3.7.1).
Nun habe ich heute unter Linux eine simple Sache mit JavaMail geschrieben und die mail.jar via Project/Properties/BuildPath/Add external jars eingebunden (in W7 wie auch Ubuntu mit korrigiertem Pfad natürlich).


Unter Ubuntu lässt sich das korrekt ausführen (als Gründen der Faulheit gleich in Eclipse) und verschickt eine Testmail.
Unter Windows 7 jedoch kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
javax.mail.MessagingException: Could not connect to SMTP host: smtp.uni-jena.de, port: 25;
  nested exception is:
	java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
	at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.openServer(SMTPTransport.java:1934)
	at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.protocolConnect(SMTPTransport.java:638)
	at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:317)
	at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:176)
	at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:125)
	at javax.mail.Transport.send0(Transport.java:194)
	at javax.mail.Transport.send(Transport.java:124)
	at javamail.Mail_send.sendMail(Mail_send.java:80)
	at javamail.Mail_send.<init>(Mail_send.java:37)
	at javamail.Main.main(Main.java:26)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
	at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.connect0(Native Method)
	at java.net.DualStackPlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.AbstractPlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.mail.util.SocketFetcher.createSocket(SocketFetcher.java:288)
	at com.sun.mail.util.SocketFetcher.getSocket(SocketFetcher.java:231)
	at com.sun.mail.smtp.SMTPTransport.openServer(SMTPTransport.java:1900)
```


Die 3 Klassen des "Programmes" hab ich mal auf pastebin hinterlegt..

Main.java
Mail_send.java
MailAuthenticator.java

Sollte da noch toter Code o.Ä. drin sein, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Ist C&P aus einem älterem Programm 
Am Programm sollte es aber EIGENTLICH nicht liegen. Bei einem Stück Code, welches ich ausm Internet habe gibt es das gleiche Problem und .. wie schon gesagt .. unter Ubuntu lüppt es.

Ich fände es interessant zu wissen, woran das liegt.
Liegt es am OS?
An der Eclipse-Version?
Ich wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar 
Grüße,
Matthias

PS: Aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen habe ich die Frage auch im Ubuntuusers-Forum gestellt 
PPS: Ich weiß, dass man sich normalerweise vor dem 1. Beitrag vorstellt, aber es nicht nicht mehr ganz zeitig (oder bereits zu zeitig)...


----------



## inv_zim (5. Jan 2012)

Firewalls und Anti-Viren-Programme können ausgeschlossen werden?


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Jan 2012)

Du kannst von deinem Windowsrechner keine Verbindung zu deinem SMTP aufbauen.


----------



## Stupidflanders (5. Jan 2012)

Neiiiiin .. es war die Firewall. Und ich sitze da Stunden vor. Wie peinlich   
Da ich bei Ubuntu keine Firewall habe/ brauche kam ich auf den Gedanken gar nich :lol:

1000 Dank für die Hilfe!!!


----------

